# Here's a video of our band. Former Miss Virginia on lead vocals



## Seven Samurai (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's a vid of the band I've been playing with for awhile. Our lead singer was Miss Virginia and she can really sing...


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, she really can sing.

Nice playing, too.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 28, 2012)

No offense but why is this guy on a forum populated by 99% metalheads? 

She can sing and dance for me any time though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2012)

Bc he plays guitar--more importantly, MUSIC--and that's the main focus of the site. There's already a MetalGuitarist.org, sir.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 28, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Bc he plays guitar--more importantly, MUSIC--and that's the main focus of the site. There's already a MetalGuitarist.org, sir.


I don't see much people who don't play metal on this forum and if played rock/blues type music I wouldn't even bother posting here. If he wants to post here though then awesome!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2012)

That's no reason to post discouraging comments no matter how benign they may seem.


----------



## Oddkid (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm a metalhead but i love a bit of delta blues now and again. This is awesome.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 29, 2012)

That's awesome! Very nice voice


----------



## MistaSnowman (Oct 2, 2012)

Very awesome indeed!!! Rep to you, good sir!!!


----------



## walleye (Oct 6, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> I don't see much people who don't play metal on this forum and if played rock/blues type music I wouldn't even bother posting here. If he wants to post here though then awesome!



stupid


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 6, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> I don't see much people who don't play metal on this forum and if played rock/blues type music I wouldn't even bother posting here. If he wants to post here though then awesome!



Ignore this kid.


Awesome playing, nice music. Sounds like whisky drinking music


----------



## hairychris (Oct 8, 2012)

Seven Samurai said:


> Here's a vid of the band I've been playing with for awhile. Our lead singer was Miss Virginia and she can really sing...




Good work, just ignore the idiots.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't even come close to playing in a metal band. Guess I should just cancel my membership here at metalhead.org.

OP, that was awesome!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 8, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> I don't see much people who don't play metal on this forum and if played rock/blues type music I wouldn't even bother posting here. If he wants to post here though then awesome!






OP - nice tone. What kind of guitar is that?


----------



## Moltar (Oct 8, 2012)

That was awesome. And the tone too... great tone.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 8, 2012)

I realize there's an impossibly fine line to walk when it comes to self promotion versus artistic integrity, and I beg you to take this with a massive grain of salt since it's only my opinion, but if I may make a humble suggestion:

If you want people to take the music for what it is, maybe don't mention that the singer is a former Miss Virginia. It simply strikes me as a soulless marketing ploy. I couldn't possibly be less interested to know that you were a former electrician (profession chosen randomly to illustrate the point) or if the drummer was a former mayor of Fairfax; I just want to know if you can play guitar, if the drummer can drum, or if the singer can sing. Your collective non-musical endeavors are completely irrelevant to the music itself.

To be brutally honest, here: The mention of her pageant status made me instinctively want to avoid listening to the band. ("Beauty pageant diva thinks she can cut in on _my_ territory, too? Thanks, but no....") 

I had to consciously override that instinct, and actively convince myself to give the band a try - mostly because you're a forum member and I want to give you the benefit of the doubt. 

Anyway, all that aside, I did watch it, and I think the band performs well. Nothing I can really get excited about (I'm just not a blues guy) but I know good chops when I see 'em.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 8, 2012)

Her being former Miss Virginia made me watch the video.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 8, 2012)

Like I said in my preface: just my opinion.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think you're wrong at all - it shouldn't matter what she did before.... but, he sold it


----------



## robare99 (Oct 8, 2012)

Good stuff. She can sing well enough to lose the "former miss whoever"


It's irrelevant and not needed. She can deliver with her singing!!


----------



## walleye (Oct 10, 2012)

synrgy said:


> To be brutally honest, here: The mention of her pageant status made me instinctively want to avoid listening to the band. ("Beauty pageant diva thinks she can cut in on _my_ territory, too? Thanks, but no....")
> 
> I had to consciously override that instinct, and actively convince myself to give the band a try - mostly because you're a forum member and I want to give you the benefit of the doubt.



i clicked on this thread because i wanted to see how hot she was


----------



## avenger (Oct 10, 2012)

The after show co-op showers must be awesome!


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 10, 2012)

...This isn't djent. GTFO. 













Just kidding, guys. Good tune, for what it is. Not really my thing. Reminds me of being in one of the many redneck bars in my hometown, getting hammered and hitting on the invariably bloated and disgusting female bartenders. 

I hate those memories. I wish I had never clicked play. 















Can you tell that I was kidding again?













Because I was.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Oct 10, 2012)

Really nice man, she has SOUUUUUL


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice playing man!


----------

